# Would you adapt a guy with this profile



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

This is an email I got back after asking for more information on a male golden. 

Hi
Max has been with us for a little over a week. He was under quarantine for biting a child. There wasn't an adult around when this happened. I honestly believe this wasn't entirely Max's fault but he's paying the price. He was allowed to run the neighbourhood and had no rules or boundaries. The incident took place at a neighbour's house and the owners weren't there when it happened nor were the neighbour's parents. I believe it was irresponsible dog owners that allowed this to happen. He has been the best well behaved dog here, a typical Golden Retriever but I can not adopt him out to a family with young children. He's great with other dogs and loves everyone he meets. He is good with our cats as well.

If you are interested in adopting Max please fill out the attached adoption application and email it back to me. I will check references, we will review your application and if everything looks good we will set up a time for you to come and meet Max. Please call your vet and give them permission to speak to us. If you have any more question you can email or call me at 519-866-3221.

Thanks for choosing a rescue dog,
Teresa









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I would want a lot more details about the bite. Was it an accident or did the dog bite intentionally? How old was the child? What was the child doing? Did the bite break skin? Has the dog been evaluated for other issues such as " resource guarding? What is the experience of the person who is now fostering the dog? Is she qualified to say if the dog is safe or not?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would want to know as much information and details about the bite incident also, but from what you've said, no adults were present at the time and you may not get an accurate account of what happened. 

Was there a police report filed, Animal Control contacted, a trip to the ER for treatment of the child bitten? If so, there would be a record of the bite incident on file. This could cause you to have to carry additional homeowner's insurance if it's required in Canada if you decided to adopt this boy. Here in the States it would be required. 

If any law enforcement agencies were contacted, this dog would have a bite history on his record. 

I would try to get as much information as possible about what happened before I made a decision, I think he would be worth checking into and considered for adoption.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I would certainly not rule it out as a possibility, but as other have said I'd want as much detailed information as possible. 

I always recommend that people hire a certified behavior consultant to accompany you for a visit and evaluate any dog you might adopt. It's probably around $100 but I believe would be money well spent for some professional, objective input on what kind of temperament the dog in question has. IAABC is a great place to look.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Thanks I just emailed and asked all those questions. She said she trusts him around children with supervision and to be honest I always supervise Sadie. I think hearing that he bit scared off boyfriend a bit. They said we should go meet him and see his personality. She said he is no different from any other golden she had. She said he would benefit from training. At this point I have already paid through the nose for training with Sadie at a very high end facility over here that I am confident that I have the skills to provide him with the basics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The bite incident could be very minor but it could also be serious. However, if the child didn't require medical treatment, I wouldn't consider that to be serious. 

Sad to hear this was a situation where no adults were present, I think it's important to always have an adult present when children and dogs are together regardless of the age of the children. Too many times I have seen children that were not taught how to treat an animal which can lead to things happening.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

This may be a stupid question but what does it mean when she says he was under quarantine for biting a child. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Usually when a dog is put into quarantine, it is usually a required holding period by Animal Control and for Rabies. 

Since he was placed in quarantine, AC was involved.

You should ask if the dog is current on his Rabies vaccination. Since he is now available for Adoption, I am guessing he is.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

yes I know it's just a bad situation. Apparently Max was at the neighbour's house playing with their dog. The child was outside (he had been known to be "mean" to Max.) But the child said he was petting Max and went to pet the other dog and Max bit him. I can't see that happening. Max has been with us and hasn't shown any type of aggression whatsoever. I can put my hand in his food bowl when he's eating. I have pulled his ears and stepped on his feet (not too hard. I'm not trying to be mean to him. just seeing what his pain tolerance is) and he does nothing. He's just a happy go lucky normal golden. But because this incident occurred we have to err on the side of caution. I really don't want him going to a home with young children. No the dog was not apprehended. The child did require 6 stitches. I truly believe ANY dog can bite if put in the right circumstance. The owners have 2 young children that Max was great with but after this happened they just couldn't trust him. Their children were devastated. 


Let me know if you would still like to meet him,


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

You say that you've been through lots of training. Is there anyway to bring a trainer or someone who is knowledgeable in dog behavior to go meet him with you to evaluate him?
The fact that the child required stitches would concern me, but the fact that the child was known to be mean to Max may offset that somewhat.

I'd go see him but bring an evaluator with me?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Does Canada require the Police or AC be contacted when a child receives treatment for a dog bite?

I would try to get a copy or at least be able to look at the AC or police report. I don't think you'll be able to get any info on the child's treatment due to the privacy laws.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

My boss works at the training facility that I took Sadie to but she is so busy it's crazy. I don't really know anyone else. I shouldn't have even looked for a new dog because now I'm stuck do we go see him and I think of all the what ifs. It's a two hour drive to go see him because he is out in London Ontario. I just don't know I feel bad for the poor boy but I don't want to put myself or Sadie at risk. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I don't know what the laws are like here in canada I could call the animal control that's close to me and ask if they know the laws. To be honest I have never known anyone personally to have a dog that did that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Since there were no adults present at the time this happened, I think there could be a lot more to this story. 

If it were me, I'd go check this boy out and if you're able to take a behaviorist or Trainer with you, I think it would be a good idea.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Please consider a having the dog evaluated by a certified behaviorist. They have different expertise than a trainer. The fact that the bite required 6 stitches is problematic.

Find Dog, Cat, Parrot and Horse Behavior Consultants | IAABC


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I for sure will. I think the bite is really scaring boyfriend off


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

This is just my opinion, but if you plan to have children or are around children with any frequency, I would find another dog. There are adoptive homes out there (like mine) where there are no children either here or nearby and hopefully this boy will find one. Sounds like he hasn't had many breaks in life, poor guy, but it's still a concern.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Yeah I totally get that and I think boyfriend is inclined to say no. We are getting married next year and plan to have kids. My best friend has two little ones and we bring our current golden everywhere with us. All my cousins have kids under 5 and Sadie also comes to family events. I hope this guy finds a home 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

If you bring this guy home and his is a biter, your world will be forever changed.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Doubt it was the dogs fault. Many of these cases put a bad rap on the dog through irresponsible owners. I mean no one was around when the child was bitten so who is to say? Shame the dog is automatically guilty, the people that owned him are IMO.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

GoldenCamper said:


> Doubt it was the dogs fault. Many of these cases put a bad rap on the dog through irresponsible owners. I mean no one was around when the child was bitten so who is to say? Shame the dog is automatically guilty, the people that owned him are IMO.


I wholeheartedly agree that it is usually the fault of an irresponsible owner when a dog bites, but all dogs have a certain bite threshold and some dogs have a lower one than others. The dog is not at fault for being, well, a dog, but that still does not mean that *any* home is a good fit for that dog.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would get him but I also don't have kids nor do I interact with kids on a regular basis. No child should ever be left unsupervised with any animal- Large or small.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I think this is probably a sad situation in which the dog, if supervised, wouldn't have bit the child. It sounds like this was an isolated incident. I would check him out, just to see with a qualified behaviorist.
Having said that, from personal experience, if the behaviorist notices any red flags, I'd walk away knowing that he will find a better fit. My hubby and I adopted a Shepherd mix, Subira, being told that she was great with everyone, friendly, sociable. She turned out to be reactive on leash and fearful of toddlers. So, now our lives truly revolve around our rehabbing and possibly rehoming in the future if she doesn't come around. When we visit my family, she stays at daycare. It turns your world upside down and breaks your heart. The fact that Subira is a mixed dog of unknown origin is problematic when rehoming. We love her so it's a roller coaster of emotions and I wouldn't do it again.
The only way you will know is if you meet him with a cautious yet open mind with a pro. We did not do this with Subira. They could have told us what we were getting into.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Darthsadier said:


> At this point I have already paid through the nose for training with Sadie at a very high end facility over here that I am confident that I have the skills to provide him with the basics.


Just had to say something here.... I've been training dogs for 20+ years. That's attending classes, titling the dogs, etc.... 

And I would still attend classes with a new dog - whether puppy or adult. Especially an adopted dog who had to learn all new stuff and learn bond with you as well. Going to classes every week for at least a year or two helps stabilize and really set up a very strong bond with your dog. 










The dog on the left had two very serious bites before he was 2 and before we got serious with the dog training and working with him. First bite sent my older sister to the ER for stitches (big gash up her arm, she still has scars) and the other bite happened while she was at the ER still - he bit my baby sister in the stomach and I think one of her legs. She was 3-4 years old at the time. We hid what happened to the kiddo from our parents and worked together to fix our dog's problems. 

This dog got his CGC before he was 2 (not long after the bites happened). And went to dog classes off and on for the next 7 years of his life. He loved training, was smarter than most people, and never bit again. Also got his CD before all was done and we started keeping him home to just be our little red dog for the rest of his very long life. 

So yes, I would adopt a dog like that. But I do not think that adopting a dog like this should be done without a lot of thought to the type of effort you have to put in to training him and managing situations. 

Once a dog has bitten - he's always going to be a bite risk. That's a definite. Owners have to learn to read body language and know how to communicate with their dogs.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Megora said:


> Just had to say something here.... I've been training dogs for 20+ years. That's attending classes, titling the dogs, etc....
> 
> And I would still attend classes with a new dog - whether puppy or adult. Especially an adopted dog who had to learn all new stuff and learn bond with you as well. Going to classes every week for at least a year or two helps stabilize and really set up a very strong bond with your dog.
> 
> ...


 I found this to be very inspiring and gave me great hope for our girl. We have been working hard and have made great strides so it's very encouraging to see happy endings like yours. She was dog reactive and is now the favorite amongst the dogs at a highly supervised and professional daycare. Thank-you, your post made my day!


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Looks like it's bad timing to adopt a new dog. Sadie ate something and we ended up at the vet cuz she had been throwing up all day. She may need surgery tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh I'm sorry to hear. Keep us posted.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It sounds like very bad and irresponsible dog ownership. If you take this guy--kudos to you. He probably needs a second chance very badly. Please know however that it will be difficult for you to get home insurance with this dog under your roof.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We have placed two goldens successfully after fostering from very similar situations, but we did place them with no children. It is so sad for the dog when this happens. You really need a read on the expertise of the foster home, or to have someone assess the dog who is very skilled.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Darthsadier said:


> Looks like it's bad timing to adopt a new dog. Sadie ate something and we ended up at the vet cuz she had been throwing up all day. She may need surgery tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry I missed this before commenting. I hope Sadie is okay! Do they think she has an obstruction?


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

The vet did X-rays and they can see something round and they can tell
It's soft. They want to try to get it out with a scope tomorrow if she is able to stop vomiting tonight. She is on anti vomit meds and Pepcid. It's just been one hell of a day I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight. I just feel so bad for my baby girl. I want so bad to help her but vet said to wait till tomorrow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Very sorry to read about Sadie. Big hug and prayers for a successful scope tomorrow.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh you poor thing, how worrying. Here's hoping it will move along and she'll feel better soon.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Thanks If we don't end up in emerg tonight I'll be at the vets door at 8am trust me on that one. I can't stand this especially cuz I'm that dog owner that is standing in the vet bawling my eyes out every time there is something wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

At the vet clinic where I worked I once saw two German Shepherd pups who had eaten a very large pincushion--pins, needles, and all. You should have seen the x-ray. 

They both passed all of it without injury...so tell Sadie girl this story!

Sending you a hug.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> At the vet clinic where I worked I once saw two German Shepherd pups who had eaten a very large pincushion--pins, needles, and all. You should have seen the x-ray.
> 
> They both passed all of it without injury...so tell Sadie girl this story!
> 
> Sending you a hug.



That's actually very comforting. Out of all the things she has eaten she has always been able to pass them
Or throw them up. For some reason whatever this is it just doesn't want to
Come out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Luckily, it's still where they can get it out. Objects that clog the opening to or the intestinal tract can pose dangers. 

Tomorrow she'll be back on her way to full health.  Did they give her Cerenia to stop the vomiting?


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

This looks to be the owners fault. Why was the dog outside alone in the neighbors yard playing with another dog and child? I would never let my dog out alone if their were kids next door playing outside. I would go out with my dog on a leash and let the kids come over if they wanted to pet the him. Especially if it's a young dog who still in the biting stage. This family with two kids didn't do the right things when it comes to socializing their dog and protecting it's future with them. I'm sure this golden Max will be a great addition to a responsible owner that sets boundaries and corrects any bad behaviors the family has instilled in him.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Luckily, it's still where they can get it out. Objects that clog the opening to or the intestinal tract can pose dangers.
> 
> Tomorrow she'll be back on her way to full health.  Did they give her Cerenia to stop the vomiting?



She is on sucrafate? It was not in the intestines yet vet said if it wanted to go it would have been in there by now? 

I agree max will make a great pet and it was his owners fault for sure. They have someone to look at him Friday. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Darth*

Darth

How is Sadie?
Anymore news on Max?


----------



## StealthBomberBass (Mar 16, 2014)

Do you have small children and how old is max?


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

No but we plan to start a family soon and we are with small children often. Shortly after I posted this Sadie became sick and it ended up being bad timing so I never met this guy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

